# SNOBEAR (Samoyed)-Our Angel Boy-12/23/99-3/27/10



## Florabora22

Oh Karen, I'm so sorry.


----------



## inge

I am so very, very sorry...Run free, Snobear!


----------



## cubbysan

So sorry for your loss. Everytime I see pictures of SnoBear, I just want to squeeze him. Hugs.....


----------



## GoldenPuppy

He was very cute!!! Sorry for the loss, I have never lost a dog but have lost a pet and I know what it is like to go through. RIP Snowbear.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. Snobear was a handsome boy, I always enjoyed seeing his photos with that kind face of his. Know no more pain, Snobear. Run free and play hard at the bridge, watching over your mommy & daddy and Smooch.


----------



## Spartan Mom

I'm so sorry Karen. My heart aches for you, Ken, and Smooch.


----------



## Laurie

Karen: I'm so sorry to hear about SnoBear....every time I read the word bloat I get tears in my eyes. It's one thing to survive that but to lose him so suddenly to something unexpected must be so difficult. He was a beautiful samoyed.....

My thoughts and prayers are with you, Ken and Smooch!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Karen! I'm so, so, SO sorry. This is quite a shock. Sadly, I know what you're going through and how you are feeling. You did the absolute best thing. He was so loved and you by him. I don't know what else to say. It may have been the inside that made him beautiful, but he was truly beautiful on the outside as well.

Now, he and Duke can play and romp together cancer free. I'm so sorry.


----------



## LibertyME

I'm so very sorry for your loss......


----------



## GoldenFan

what a beautiful dog...i'm so sorry


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so so sorry for your loss. Snobear was a beautiful boy, and it was obvious how much he loved and was loved in return.


----------



## Dreammom

Oh Karen I am so sorry (((hugs))) to you, Ken and Smooch.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Karen,

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Karen and Ken..... I'm so so sorry. Bear was such a beautiful boy... his pics always brought smiles to my face. Bless you both.... and godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry for your loss. You gave Snobear a wonderful life. RIP beautiful boy.


----------



## xnatalie

I'm so sorry about Snobear, he was a beautiful beautiful dog. It's obvious from your pictures that he was very loved and well taken care of


----------



## fostermom

Oh Karen, I am so sorry for your loss. Snobear was a very lucky boy to have had you in his life. He knew true love and that is so important!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

So very sorry for your loss. Snobear was a beautiful boy who will be missed.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm so sorry you lost SnoBear. RIP


----------



## spruce

we're grieving for you in Orting, WA...

loved pics of that loveable looking guy


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh Karen, I am so very, very sorry to hear of your loss. Hugs.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

I am so very sorry, my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen and Ken, I am so so sorry for your devasting and shocking loss of Snobear. Hugs to both of you and to Smooch.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Rest in Peace Sweet Boy...


----------



## FinnTastic

So, so sorry for your loss. Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Claire's Friend

OMG what a shock ! He was one of my most favorite non Goldens out there. I am so , so very sorry. I wish there was something more I could say to make this better, but I know all too well there is not. Please take care


----------



## mylissyk

I'm so very sorry Karen, it doesn't matter how old they are or if you know their time is short, it is a heartbreaking blow to lose them. Big hugs dear, and I hope his memories bring a smile instead of a tear very soon.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom

I'm so very sorry.....


----------



## Noey

I'm sorry for your loss. (((Hugs))) Noah, Scout, and JEn


----------



## AmbikaGR

Karen and Ken I am so sorry! Bear was as fortunate to have you in his life as you to have him in yours. I know at times like this words are not enough. I have found comfort at such times in the page below. I can only hope it does the same for you both.

The STAR


----------



## Kelbys'Dad

We're both very sorry to hear of your loss Karen. Godspeed sweet boy!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I am so very sorry. Snobear was a real beauty. His story is almost identical to our golden boy Gage's, who we let go during exploratory surgery. Hemangiosarcoma takes far too many of our beloved dogs. I know the shock you and your family are in.


----------



## bwoz

Karen I am so sorry for you and Ken. Bear is a handsome boy and I hope that soon you'll smile instead of cry when you think of him.


----------



## Swanolck

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## C's Mom

My condolences on the passing of Snowbear. He was absolutely stunning. Sending you all much strength.


----------



## desilu

I am so very sorry for your loss. Snobear was a beautiful dog and I know how much you love him . . .


----------



## BeauShel

Karen and Ken,
I am so sorry for your loss of Snobear. He was such a handsome boy and had a big place in my heart reminding me of my Shelby in large form. Know that he will always be with you walking on silent paws. So sorry for your pain and loss of such a sweet boy from such this terrible disease. So no one would have to suffer from this pain. 

((((HUGS)))
Run Free sweet Boy


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Ken and Karen I am so sorry to hear about Snobear. He was a beautiful boy. I am glad to hear that you are going to open your heart to another.


----------



## HovawartMom

I'm so sorry,for yr loss!.
RIP,Gorgeous Boy,run free.


----------



## nellie'smom

My heart goes out to you and Ken  So very sorry.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Boy, this just blind sighted me. I am so sorry to hear this news. Know you have my deepest sympathy. Beautiful rememberance from Jazz and Jules. I know he was dearly loved and will now run free with the rest of your furkids that have crossed. His memories will always be with you. Wish I could do or say more. Kathi


----------



## sharlin

I'm so, so sorry Karen. No words can begin to explain how sorry we all are for you. I am on the road and have no access to my programs, but, when I get back you know there'll be a special SnoBear pic for you. Play Hard Little One ~ Godspeed & Love.


----------



## esSJay

I'm so sorry to hear of Snobear. He was such a beautiful boy with all of that fluffy fur. He has lots of our best friends waiting for him at the bridge to play with him.


----------



## daisydogmom

Oh, no! I am so sorry. Thinking of you and your hubby tonight.


----------



## justmejanis

Karen my heart just aches for you and this terrible pain. I am so, so sorry. I know what he meant to you and how much pain you are in right now. Of course you know we lost Sunka only a month ago. The pain is seething.

I don't have to tell you that you did all thre right things. You know this. I hope you can find comfort in knowing what a glorious life you gave him. He was so loved and spoiled. He had a wonderful life and you gave him that.

I feel your pain. Wishing you and your family peace and love, and the strength to move forward.


----------



## janine

I fell in love with your beautiful Snobear after he got bloat and I read his getting better story. So sorry to hear your sad new...run free sweet white bear.


----------



## coppers-mom

I was so afraid it was your snobear when I read the title.

It is hard when we expect the end, but so much harder when it is unexpected. I am glad you got to be with snobear and tell him good-bye.

You and Ken will be in my thoughts and prayers.

I am glad I got to know snobear and admire his lovely pictures. He was beautiful inside and out.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Oh my gosh!!! Karen, I am sooooo sorry. I just don't know what else to say. I am just so sorry. Oh, sweet Snobear. You loved him so much and took such wonderful care of him - he was so lucky to have you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So very, very sorry for you loss of your sweet Snobear.


----------



## mm03gn

I'm so so sorry for your loss  What a beautiful boy he was... RIP sweet Snobear


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

so sorry to hear this (((HUGS)))


----------



## amy22

Karen, I am so very very sorry for the loss of Snobear, my heart breaks for you. The loss of my dog Riley is still fresh in my heart..its so very hard. RIP Snobear.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Karen, we will all miss your sweet boy and his stories very much! I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Gentle Boy ~ Godspeed & Love.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh Karen, I'm so sorry. What a lovely letter your husband wrote for us, please thank him from me.


----------



## paula bedard

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Loboto-Me

I'm so sorry for your loss, run free Snobear.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Karen - I am just devastated for you. There are no words. 

Ken's words are so very beautiful


> They made arrangements so we could be with him even though he was still under anesthetic. Snobear passed away as we held him and told him what a wonderful friend and llife force of joy he had been to us.


I am so glad Snobear was in your life. May his memories give you peace. Hugs dear lady. My tears today are for you.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I'm so sorry Karen.


----------



## Bob Dylan

So very sorry about your loss of Snobear.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ljilly28

Snobear is such a big part of this forum, with his beautiful name, beautiful coat, and beautiful sister. I am so sorry to hear he is gone.


----------



## Augie's Mom

My deepest condolences on the sudden loss of your beloved Snobear. He was such a magnificent boy.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Karen and Ken - we are so sorry for the loss of your beloved Snobear. Keeping you both and Smooch in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Snobear


----------



## olik

ohh,I am so sorry Karen!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Karen, Ken and Smooch - I am so sorry for your loss. Snobear was beautiful!


----------



## Debles

Karen, I am so very sorry for your loss of gorgeous Snobear! He was just so special. My heart breaks for you all.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Karen I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Snobear. He was a stunning boy. What a blow.


----------



## sharlin

Hey SnoBear - been thinking about your mom & dad all morning. Thank You soooo much for sharing them with all of us in the Rescue Community. Mom never let a day go by that she didn't try and help some poor misplaced pup. She listened & learned from you with every lesson you taught. I know you're proud of her and so are all the rest of the rescuers whom she has helped over the years. So as you wait with all of our kids at the Bridge for us just remind all your buddies - "That's MY mom & dad over there helping out" . Bless You Sweet Boy - And Bless Them Also.


----------



## Karen519

*To my family on the Golden Ret. Forum*

*To my Family on the Golden Ret. Forum*

You don't know how much all of your posts and thoughts for our baby boy, Snobear, mean to me!

As soon as we can find a male Samoyed to Rescue, we will do so-our family, 
Ken, Smooch, and I are so lonely, and need two furry faces to make our lives complete.

I will be back on soon-things have been rather hectic and my Sister, Ronnie, happened to be in from New Jersey when Snobear went to the Rainbow Bridge-she just went home today!

Snobear wants to Thank You all. I know Snobear is playing with all of our beloved pets that have gone before.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Snobear. He will be with you always in your hearts, and will run free at the bridge. Free from Cancer until you one day see him again. What a very Special boy he was, and my heart aches for you both.


----------



## CrystalG

Oh Karen I'm so sorry for your loss of Bear. He was a beautiful samoyed boy and it sounds like he had a loving personality too. I'm sure you will miss him dearly, but know that you did what you could for him. Please give your husband my condolences. Run free Bear.


----------



## oliver1024

I am soooo very sorry for the loss of your sweet Snobear!!! I lost my Boxer Last summer to cardiomyopathy and I still miss him sooooo much and get teary eyed when I think of him. Your Sweet Snobear is in a better place and no longer in pain and he is always with you and your family in heart and memories! Rest in Peace Snobear!


----------



## cangolden

Dear Karen and family, I'm so sorry to here about Shobear. He was such a beautiful puppy, he's now with his friends at the Rainbow Bridge pain free.


----------



## maggie1951

Karen i am so sorry and sorry i missed the post my heart goes out to you i know only to well whats it like to lose a dog so suddenly when your not aware they are not well.

Snobear play hard at the bridge and go and say Hi to Sadie and Meg for me.


----------



## honeysmum

I am so sorry for your loss Snobear was just beautiful.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry to read of your loss of SnoBear - run softly at the bridge Little One


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I am so very sorry to hear this news... I've always felt that it was Snobear's inner beauty shining through that made him so handsome.


----------



## Hudson

What a beautiful boy Snobear was, so very sorry to hear your sad news and that Snobear has gone to the bridge.
RIP Sweet Snobear.


----------



## coppers-mom

I was just checking on you and saw your post with the picture of snobear. He sure was gorgeous. I hope time and wonderful memories of him begin to fill the hole in your heart.

I too look for another one to rescue pretty quickly after losing one. I think it is just one way I struggle to cope.


----------



## tippykayak

Sleep soft, sweet cottonball.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you*

*Thank you all so much *for your heartfelt condolences.

*Steve: * I can't tell you how much your picture of Snobear means to ALL of us!

Ken, Karen and Smooch.


----------



## riddle03

I have been gone for a few days, I am just now reading this, I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard, sleep soft Snobear.


----------



## Ljilly28

Snobear is so pretty he makes me want a Sammy as well!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Karen and Ken, my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your sweet Snobear. He was a beautfiul dog. The sudden loss of a beloved family member just knocks you right off your feet. I hope that your great memories will help you get through your grief....


----------



## goldensmum

So very sorry for your loss of Snobear - we lost our first golden to liver cancer, it came so quickly and nothing could be done for her. You know in your hearts that you have done the right thing, but that doesn't stop the pain and the hurt.

Run free now "Bear and sleep softly with your new friends


----------



## mainegirl

Karen and Ken,
You provided a terrific home for snobear, I know that snobear knew love and safety and a home. I am so sorry that you had to help cross snobear, but you were with your puppy at the time that he needed you most. prayers and thoughts coming your way.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Golden123

He was beautiful. Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharlin

Me Ke Aloha Sweet Boy


----------



## twinny41

Sorry to read of the loss of you beautiful Snobear. Run free forever Snobear.


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

Steve

Thank you so very much. What a beautiful place for Snobear!!:--heart:


----------



## perdie

Im so sorry:-( it gives me an actual physical pain in my heart to read this post "what a wonderful friend and life force.." thats the bit that really got me! I hope you can all soon find peace&happiness from this sad situation.xxx


----------



## Mad's Mom

Karen,

I just saw this, and I am so sorry for the loss of Snobear. A beautiful Samoyed, both inside and out, he was one of my favourite dogs, here on a Golden forum. 

I know what a loved member of your family Snobear was, and hope that those memories will help you through the healing process. He knew how loved he was and what a great family he had, and know that your next family member will be as luck as he was.

Hugs to you, Ken and Smooch. Again, I'm just so sorry.

Cindy


----------



## Karen519

*Snobear*

Snobear and I thank you all.


----------



## goldensrbest

I am so sorry, he is beautifull, i wish we could keep them forever.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Karen, I'm so sorry just read this, RIP sweet Snobear..run free with all the other pups.


----------



## Susan6953

I'm so sorry to hear about Snobear. He was a beautiful dog and I know you will miss him so much.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, Karen and Ken

Just checking in on you - thinking of you today as I continue to mourn our beautiful boy.

I have thought of and will continue to think of Snobear often as we have a neighbor who's Bear is a Samoyed. Now I'll be thinking of you 3 at the same time. They lost their beloved TJ, also a Samoyed from hemangiocarcoma a few years ago. One day they had him, the next they didn't. 

I HATE CANCER!


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I know what a shock it was to your to learn of the tumor. Was like that with our KayCee girl almost 2 years ago. Just out of the blue we are hit with something so heart-breaking.

Such a beautiful boy. But he did have a great life with you and that really counts for a lot.


----------



## Karen519

*To all*

Yes, Snobear was a very giving, special, gentle, loving, caring, playful, herding, Samoyed.

All Snobear ever wanted was to be with Smooch and us, his family. He always made sure where we all were. When we were in the pool, he would stand and "lifeguard,"-he didn't swim, Snobear just kept an eye on us!
Smooch misses him so much-she keeps looking out the window and smelling everything when we go for a walk. My heart breaks ESPECIALLY for Smooch.
Ken is at Arboretum View right now, picking up our Bear's ashes. We also called him Snow at times.

Ken, Smooch, and I know there will never be another Snobear, but in tribute to our loving him so much, I'm sure there is another Male Samoyed that will need a loving home out there just for all of us.


----------



## msdogs1976

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you*

Thank you so much, it means alot.


----------



## Karen519

*Snobear*

Dear Snobear:

Smooch, Mommy and Daddy miss you and love you more than words can say.


----------



## momtoMax

Oh no, I am so sorry to see this.  I saw that he was having medical issues but it seemed like he got through them... My thoughts are with you during this awful time. I could tell how much you loved him. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519

*Snobear*

MomtoMax:

Snobear had emergency surgery for bloat on Nov. 27, 2009, where they sewed his stomach so it couldn't flip again-he made it through the sugery and recovery with flying colors.

Snobear was very healthy except for a large tumor that was obviously agressive and was not there at the time of his bloat surgery.
To make the long story short, when Ken took him to the emergency vet on Friday, March 26, and they xrayed there it was. We had exploratory surgery done on Snobear and they not only found the large tumor on one lobe of the liver, but spots on the other. The vets felt it was at least 90% chance it was malignant hemiangsarcoma. They moved Snobear from surgery to another room where we could say our goodbyes as Snobear was sent to the Rainbow Bridge. It was LITERALLY overnight that this terrible disease took Snobear from us. As soon as Ken is ready-he is in a fog, we will adopt/rescue another Male Samoyed.


----------



## BeauShel

Karen,

Whenever I saw a picture of your Snobear I remember when we lived in Beaufort SC and there was a Samoyed that lived behind us. Shelby and him would sit at the fence and just touch noses all the time for the whole times they would be outside. If I could of I would have taken him with me.


----------



## Karen519

*Samoyeds*

Samoyeds are wonderful, loving, dogs and are great with children and other dogs.

Snobear was 5 months old when we rescued Smooch, who was 16 months old, so they have grown up together. They were extremely bonded-I feel sorry for Smooch,missing her buddy.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Awww Karen, Im so sorry I hadnt seen this until now. Breaks my heart. Godspeed Snobear. My apologies to you Karen!


----------



## momtoMax

i am sorry to read about this. There is always the two sided coin - he didn't feel any pain so you bear more rather than knowing for some time and coming to grips with the situation but he shoulders more pain. He sounds like a great dog and I am so happy to know that you are planning to rescue another homeless dog in his memory. There is no better way to honor him. Still thinking about you.




Karen519 said:


> MomtoMax:
> 
> Snobear had emergency surgery for bloat on Nov. 27, 2009, where they sewed his stomach so it couldn't flip again-he made it through the sugery and recovery with flying colors.
> 
> Snobear was very healthy except for a large tumor that was obviously agressive and was not there at the time of his bloat surgery.
> To make the long story short, when Ken took him to the emergency vet on Friday, March 26, and they xrayed there it was. We had exploratory surgery done on Snobear and they not only found the large tumor on one lobe of the liver, but spots on the other. The vets felt it was at least 90% chance it was malignant hemiangsarcoma. They moved Snobear from surgery to another room where we could say our goodbyes as Snobear was sent to the Rainbow Bridge. It was LITERALLY overnight that this terrible disease took Snobear from us. As soon as Ken is ready-he is in a fog, we will adopt/rescue another Male Samoyed.


----------



## Karen519

*Snobear*

Yesterday was two weeks that our Snobear went to the Rainbow Bridge.
*
Ken, Smooch and I miss him so much. * We are watching the Samoyed Rescues in IL, WI, MI, IA, IN, etc., but they don't seem to have alot of Samoyeds for rescue/adoption. We are on the lookout and we may eventually go back to Snobear's breeder if we can't find a male in rescue.

Right now, I'm spoiling and doting on Smooch.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Karen... I know how much your heart hurts, and bless you for looking at rescues . Remember how great the forum is at transports, so if your boy isn't close by, if you find him, I bet there are lots of people here who would gladly help get him to you.


----------



## magiclover

Karen, I have not been on here much lately and I missed this until now. I am so sorry about your loss of Snobear. We all know how much he meant to you. Many hugs and thoughts to you, Ken and Smooch.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Think of you often Karen. I know the loss of Snobear hurts. Kisses for you and Smooch. Some boy will be very lucky to find you.


----------



## Karen519

*Snobear*

All of your words, really help!

I am praying that God sends us the right boy!

Smooch is getting very spoiled!


----------



## Karen519

*Snobear*

Snobear we all miss and love you so much! You were taken from us too soon.

Smooch misses you so much!


----------



## Karen519

*Snobear*

Dear Snobear:

Mommy, Daddy and Smooch miss you so much! 

I can't believe that this Saturday, May 1st, it will be five weeks since you went to the Rainbow Bridge.

*We got Tonka, in tribute to you and because we love you so much and couldn't live without the love of another male Sammy.*


----------



## Tuckers-Mom

I'm so sorry for your loss!
i am happy to say that he lived a happy long life though!
<3 best wishes


----------



## Karen519

*Snobear*

Snobear:

Daddy, Smooch and I can't believe you went to the Rainbow Bridge two months ago already. We ALL MISS YOU so much and WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU!

Our puppy Samoyed, Tonka, has some many of your wonderful traits and mannerisms, he is almost like a smaller version of you, sweetie! I am so sorry that you had that nasty cancer and we didn't even know, so we couldn't prepare for your going to the Bridge, but I think and hope we showed you how much we loved you every day!!

Please PLAY hard with Gizmo and Munchkin at the Rainbow Bridge, and know how much we adored you! Mommy, Daddy, and Smooch will see you at the Bridge!


----------



## Kevin's Goldens

*Snobear*

I get so much pleasure just by looking at his picture. What a beauty. He will always be watching over your family. I know just how you all feel. 
Best of health and many years of happiness with your new pup!


----------



## Karen519

*Kevin*

Kevin

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Karen519

*Can't believe it*

*OUR Dearest, Sweet, Snobear boy:

Dad, Smooch and I MISS you everyday!!* Tonka has so many of your qualities and mannerisms so he's helping us heal, but no dog will ever replace our Chunky Monkey. I'm sure you've made many friends there at the Rainbow Bridge and I hope you are running and playing and having a wonderful time, until we all meet, again!!

I can't believe it is already seven months since Dad and I and Smooch had to say goodbye to you.

Life sure can be awful sometimes-you were playing and happy in the morning on March 26th and then so sick on evening of March 26th.

Dad and I always promised you Snobear, that we would never let you suffer and we were going to keep that promise. 

Just wanted you to know, Snobear, that you WILL ALWAYS be in our hearts, and we love you so very much!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Snobear was truly a beauty.

The pain is great because the love is great. Doesn't make it much easier though.


----------



## janine

Thinking of you...your snowbear was so handsome. I still don't know how you keep those handsome white puppy so white. ;-)


----------



## amy22

What a beauty Snowbear was..I know how much he is missed....I lost my girl Riley on Jan 12, 2010..she was fine in the morning of Jan 11 and by 245AM we had to make the decision to let her go...dont really know for sure what happened to her...its just heartbreaking.
Im so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Snobear was beautiful! You can see how much he was loved. So sorry for your loss seven months ago....


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you all*

Thank you all so much.
I still can't believe Snobear is gone and because Tonka resembles him and has many of the same qualities and mannerisms, it makes it a little easier.


----------



## Debles

Snobear as SO very gorgeous. I know so much how you feel. Hugs Karen.


----------



## Hali's Mom

That was one beautiful dog. In more ways than one.


----------



## Karen519

*Kathi*

Kathi: Thank you!!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm sorry about your beautiful Snobear. I have always thought samoyeds were so beautiful with their fluffy white coats and I've even thought about getting one someday. I know how your feeling since I lost my sweet Daisy to cancer in June and I miss her everyday.

Wendee


----------



## lucysmum

(((hugs)) to you.

What a beautiful face.. he looked so kind.

Snobear knows you loved him and still do. 

Hoping your day is a happier one today.

Give Smooch and Tonka extra big cuddles today.. and an extra one from me and Lucy.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thinking of you and your beautiful boy.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you all*

*Thank you all so much* for your beautiful words!

*DaisyGolden*
So sorry for your loss of Daisy and if you ever want to adopt a Samoyed, please be sure to look here!


Samoyed Rescue

National Samoyed Rescue Homepage


----------

